# JBL AquaBasis Plus. Is it good?



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

I am making a 20 litre planted aquarium and I was thinkig of using JBL AquaBasis Plus instead of Seachem Flourite because a Seachem Flourite bag costs more and I wouldn't need that much substrate. JBL AquaBasis Plus bag contains 2.5 L of gravel while Seachem Flourite contains 7 Kg which is way too much for my 20L aquarium!

Do you know if JBL AquaBasis Plus is as good as Seachem Flourite or would you recommend buying the Seachem Flourite afterall?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Aquabasis is a substrate additive that goes under a layer of gravel so it can't really be compared to Flourite which can be used alone.

I've never used Aquabasis but I assume it's similar to Dennerle's Deponit... and I wasn't impressed by Deponit, either by it's affect (or lack thereof) on plants or by the fact that I had to be careful not to pull it up when re-planting etc.

Maybe someone who's actually used Aquabasis can give more concrete info...


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Laith said:


> Maybe someone who's actually used Aquabasis can give more concrete info...


The people at www.aquaticquotient.com will be able to help you since JBL's products are widely used in South East Asia. Try doing a search or even making a new thread if you can't find what you're looking for.


----------

